# 26-inch Beretta barrel



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Need some help. Anyone know where I can get a used 26-inch barrel for a Model 301A Beretta? Thanks.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll need to double check this but I think barrels from a 302/302 and Browning B-80 will work on your shotgun too. I'm not sure where you'd find any of them in Canada. Off the top of my head I'd check Gary's Gun Shop in Sioux Falls, SD if you were in the US.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Give Western Gun Parts out of Edmonton a call..google it for the phone number and address..make sure you fax them the correct info they ask you


----------

